# Plow too big?



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm looking at buying a used 52" Quadboss (same as Cycle Country I assume) for my Brothers '06 Bombardier Rally 200 2x4 ATV. I was really wanting a 48" blade for it- but for the price- this one seems like almost too good a deal to pass up...is it going to be too big for his quad?

I have a 54" CC blade on my Kawi Prairie 360 4x4 and it does great- I'm just worried that a blade that large on his smaller 2x4 atv is going to be too big...

Thoughts?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if he has a Low Range or Gear on the Quad? should be fine.

you'll need weight over the rear tires and Tire Chains back there would help alot also.

he'll probally be able to push 3/4 of what your 360 will due. snow falls under 6" be OK at you get over 6" your gonna struggle unless you plow with the storm.

just my thought's.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

sublime68charge;955485 said:


> if he has a Low Range or Gear on the Quad? should be fine.
> 
> you'll need weight over the rear tires and Tire Chains back there would help alot also.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, BRP does not have a LO range on this quad (love it on my 360)...I'm thinking that with some weight on the rear rack (70LBS or so), and tire chains, he should be okay.

It will be primarily used up at our camp to plow the driveway while we're up there (since the guy we hire to plow our road only comes at the end of every storm)- so time isn't such an issue...

Does anyone know for sure if the mounting "horns" on the Quadboss are definitely the same as that of Cycle Country? He has the mount for his wheeler- just needs to correct blade/tubes...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Anyone else?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

153 views and no other responses?????


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

mkwl;955417 said:


> I'm looking at buying a used 52" Quadboss (same as Cycle Country I assume) for my Brothers '06 Bombardier Rally 200 2x4 ATV. I was really wanting a 48" blade for it- but for the price- this one seems like almost too good a deal to pass up...is it going to be too big for his quad?
> 
> I have a 54" CC blade on my Kawi Prairie 360 4x4 and it does great- I'm just worried that a blade that large on his smaller 2x4 atv is going to be too big...
> 
> Thoughts?


Most ATV snow plow vendors recommend at least 500C for 60" plows, so I would say with 54" you may be able to push some light snow falls but are really exceeding your CC's.


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

i dont think ccs really have much to do with it. i have a 250 recon and my dad has a 2wd foreman 500 with a 52" state plow.. his problem isnt enough power to push it, its traction

i would go over a 48" on my recon because i wouldnt have the weight to push it.
i DONT reccomend you getting a 52" for a 200cc atv..
id look for a 42"


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

hondarider94;960412 said:


> i dont think ccs really have much to do with it. i have a 250 recon and my dad has a 2wd foreman 500 with a 52" state plow.. his problem isnt enough power to push it, its traction
> 
> i would go over a 48" on my recon because i wouldnt have the weight to push it.
> i DONT reccomend you getting a 52" for a 200cc atv..
> id look for a 42"


True, but generally more CC's = more weight = better plowing. Plus more CC's can handle more weight!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

lagwagon;960708 said:


> True, but generally more CC's = more weight = better plowing. Plus more CC's can handle more weight!


Not totally true, plowed for many years with 200 CC pushing 54" blade


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

skywagon;960712 said:


> Not totally true, plowed for many years with 200 CC pushing 54" blade


Is this an informal invite to play a logic game? Generally is not "totally". Generally is helpful for those seeking answers to unscientific questions. Generally.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

lagwagon;960863 said:


> Is this an informal invite to play a logic game? Generally is not "totally". Generally is helpful for those seeking answers to unscientific questions. Generally.


Lagwagon, theres no use in trying... 

Just know your right and move on...


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

It's all about weight and drive. I'd put the largest plow on an old King Quad and they were only 280's. They also had super low. Not familiar with the Rally, are they chain driven? If they are I'd gear it lower for more usable power, and it'd be easier on the auto clutch. I don't think 4 inches would be a deal breaker. If it doesn't want to push the 52" it's not going to be smooth sailing with the 48"


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, we ended up getting a 48" blade for it- pushed about 2" of snow with it today (at the house upstate)- pushed it no problem!


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Couldn't you cut it down with a sawzall if it was too big? Only issue would be the blade shoes. Not familiar with how Quadboss attaches the blade shoes.


----------

